# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > آموزش: آموزش نحوه استفاده از ابزار های جانوس janus

## zarrinnegar

با سلام
میخوام آموزش نحوه استفاده از ابزار های جانوس و روش برنامه نویسی که خود جانوس انجام داده رو شروع کنم
برای درک بهتر موضوع عرض کنم که اگر کسی از جانوس استفاده نکرده و یا روش برنامه نوسی رو که جانوس انجام داده نمیدونه چیه یه سر به outlook بزنه شکل ظاهری اون به این صورته که یه سمت navigation رو داریم که منو های برنامه هست و ریبون بالای فرم ابزارهای هر برنامه رو نشون میده و صفحه اصلی که اطلاعات رو میاره و با دابل کلیک کردن رو آیتم های صفحه اصلی میشه اطلاعاتی رو وارد کرد و یا ویرایش کرد.

البته من خودم هم تبحر کاملی از ابزار ها ندارم ولی میتونه یه نقطه شروعی باشه که با کمک دوستان دیگه بشه کار رو کامل کرد

فقط یه نظر هم بدین تا ببینیم چند نفر خواهان این آموزش هستن 
تعداد نفرات فقط میتونه یه عامل تشویقی باشه که سریعتر و کاملتر این آموزش ادامه پیدا کنه


 تاپیک سوال و جواب:
*سوال و جواب تاپبک "آموزش نحوه استفاده از ابزار های جانوس janus "*

----------


## zarrinnegar

آموزش رو از معرفی ابزار ها شروع میکنم و بعد از معرفی میریم سراغ نحوه استفاده 
من معمولا توی آموزش ها از تصویر استفاده میکنم که نحوه استفاده برای مبتدی ها هم راحت باشه
چون یکم سرم شلوغه سعی میکنم هر شب یه قسمتی رو آموزش بدم بنابراین عجله نکنید 

امشب هم لیست ابزار ها رو و اونهایی رو که باهاشون میخواییم کار کنیم رو میزارم دارم تکمیل میکنم تایپش تموم شد میزارم توی تاپیک

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت اول - معرفی ابزار ها

Learning_Janus_01.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

با سلام مجدد 
از لطف و مرحمت شما سپاسگذارم

قسمت دوم آموزش در رابطه با طراحی صفحه اول با جانوس را در 2 مرحله دانلود نمایید 

نظر و ایده یادتون نره


Learning_Janus_02.part5.rar
Learning_Janus_02.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_02.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_02.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_02.part3.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

ادامه آموزش طراحی صفحه اول

Learning_Janus_02.part6.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت سوم : صفحه آرایی و کمی کدنویسی

Learning_Janus_03.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_03.part1.rar


لطفا دوستان عزیر مرحمت کنند و صبر کنند ، بقول دوستمون Dezfoul  توی یک تاپیک که 245 پست گذاشتند چیزی دستگیر نشده 
من هم الان کم کم وارد بحث اصلی میشم شاید این آموزش اولیه برای شما ها وقت گیر و پیش پا افتاده باشه ولی میخوام کسایی هم که اطلاعات محدودی دارن بتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## zarrinnegar

امیدوارم که مطالب را آنگونه که میخواهید به شما آموزش دهیم البته در کنارش خودمون هم یاد میگیریم

قسمت چهارم : منوسازی و تغییر ظاهر برنامه 

Learning_Janus_04.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_04.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_04.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_04.part1.rar

نکته:
در این قسمت ، کد نویسی دکمه های 3 رنگ پیش فرض از قلم افتاده بود که بدین ترتیب اضافه میگردد

Learning_Janus_04_add.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

البته سعی میکنم که هر شب قسمتی از آموزش را تهیه و در این تاپیک قرار دهم ولی از آنجایی که یخورده سرم شلوغه ممکنه که کمی دیر وقت و یا در بعضی مواقع به روز بعد موکول بشه که بابت این موضوع شرمنده ام


قسمت پنجم : فراهم کردن پیش نیاز های ورود اطلاعات و نمایش آنها ( بخش اول)

Learning_Janus_05.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_05.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_05.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_05.part1.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت ششم : فراهم کردن پیش نیاز های ورود اطلاعات و نمایش آنها ( بخش دوم)

Learning_Janus_06.rar


اگر تا اینجا توی اجرا کردن برنامه و یا در کد ها و یا خروجی مورد نظر که در آموزش اشاره شده مشکلی داشتید بگید تا برطرف بشه
نمیدونم تا اینجا چیزی از گفته هام بدردتون خورده یانه 
نیاز به تشکر ندارم فقط یه جوابی ، نکته ای ، چیزی 

اصلا باز کردید ببینید چی بوده؟ :چشمک:

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت هفتم : فرم ورود اطلاعات و نمایش اطلاعات (1)


Learning_Janus_07.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_07.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_07.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_07.part4.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت هشتم : فرم ورود اطلاعات و نمایش اطلاعات (2)


Learning_Janus_08.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_08.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_08.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_08.part3.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت نهم : فرم ورود اطلاعات و نمایش اطلاعات (3)

Learning_Janus_09.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_09.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_09.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_09.part1.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت دهم : فرم ورود اطلاعات و نمایش اطلاعات (4 پایانی )

Learning_Janus_10.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_10.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_10.part1.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت یازدهم : چاپ اطلاعات نمایش داده شده در گرید

در این قسمت چاپ اطلاعات داخل گرید توضیح داده میشود . مهمترین امتیاز این قسمت این است که کاربر هر آنچه را که خود انتخاب میکند اعم از فیلد ها ، فیلتر ها ، گروه بندی ها همه و همه توسط یک ابزار ساده به چاپگر هدایت میشود

درواقع این قسمت برنامه نویس را از ساخت فرمهای مختلف گزارش راحت کرده و قسمت عمده ای از گزارشات را در اختیار کاربر میگزارد و برنامه نویس وقت خود را فقط به طراحی گزارشهای خاص اختصاص میدهد

Learning_Janus_11.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_11.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_11.part2.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت دوازدهم : خروجی اطلاعات نمایش داده شده در گرید به Excel


Learning_Janus_12.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_12.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_12.part2.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

با سلام خدمت دوستان 

درخواست سورس برنامه رو داشتین 

تا اینجای کار سورس رو قرار میدم ( تا پایان قسمت دوازدهم)

Janus_winApp.part03.rar
Janus_winApp.part01.rar
Janus_winApp.part02.rar
Janus_winApp.part04.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

لینک جدید سورس برنامه قسمت اول

Janus_winApp.part05.rar
Janus_winApp.part04.rar
Janus_winApp.part02.rar
Janus_winApp.part01.rar
Janus_winApp.part03.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

لینک جدید سورس برنامه قسمت دوم

Janus_winApp.part10.rar
Janus_winApp.part09.rar
Janus_winApp.part07.rar
Janus_winApp.part06.rar
Janus_winApp.part08.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

لینک جدید سورس برنامه قسمت سوم

Janus_winApp.part15.rar
Janus_winApp.part14.rar
Janus_winApp.part12.rar
Janus_winApp.part11.rar
Janus_winApp.part13.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت سیزدهم : تصویر در گرید

Learning_Janus_13.rar

ضمنا این کد ها را در خط آخر متد FillData بعد از دستور 
cmb_Units.SelectedValue = dbu.Unit_Code;
مربوط به UC_Person اضافه نمایید این قسمت تصویر را از بانک اطلاعات خوانده و در PictureBox نمایش میدهد 


                if (dbu.Person_Image != null)
                {
                    byte[] arrPicture = (byte[])(dbu.Person_Image).ToArray();
                    MemoryStream ms = new MemoryStream(arrPicture);
                    this.Photo.Image = Image.FromStream(ms);
                }
                else
                    this.Photo.Image = Properties.Resources.personel;

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت چهاردهم : گرید چند ستونی و حالتهای مختلف نمایش اطلاعات


Learning_Janus_14.part5.rar
Learning_Janus_14.part4.rar
Learning_Janus_14.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_14.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_14.part3.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

ادامه قسمت چهارم

Learning_Janus_14.part6.rar
Learning_Janus_14.part7.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت پانزدهم : رنگی کردن رکورد ها بر اساس شرایط مختلف

Learning_Janus_15.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_15.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_15.part3.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

دوست عزیز این هم لینک دانلود آموزش تا قسمت پانزدهم ( برای پر سرعت ها )

قسمت اول تا پانزدهم
سورس کد تا قسمت پانزدهم
این هم خود جانوس
رمز فایل = نام کاربری = zarrinnegar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت شانزدهم : نمودار درختی و جدول های تو در تو در گرید

Learning_Janus_16.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_16.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_16.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_16.part5.rar
Learning_Janus_16.part4.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت شانزدهم : نمودار درختی و جدول های تو در تو در گرید

ادامه 

Learning_Janus_16.part6.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت هفدهم : نمایش جمع مقادیر در گرید

Learning_Janus_17.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_17.part2.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

از اینکه مدتی وقفه پیش میاد عذر خواهی میکنم

و اما کرک برنامه

دوستان همه لطف داشتن و بقیه رو راهنمایی کردن
برای کرک کردن بدین طریق عمل کنید
ابتدا فایل اصلی را با پسورد www.softgozar.com باز کنید 
داخل آن یک فایل اجرایی و کرک نرم افزار موجود میباشد
ابتدا قبل از نصب ، برنامه جانوس قبلی را پاک کنید و از روی سیستم Uninstall کنید
سپس کامپیوتر را مجددا راه اندازی کنید (restart)
بعد فایل اجرایی جانوس را اجرا کرده و نصب کنید
همان طور که دوستمون گفتند توی این مسیر نصب میشه
Program Files\Janus Systems\Controls for Microsoft .NET\Windows Forms Controls v4\BIN

بعد فایل Register.bat را اجرا کرده و سپس فایل های dll را از فولدر Crack به مسیر Bin موجود در پوشه نصب شده کپی کنید
به فایل اجرایی gacutil.exe کاری نداشته باشید که به تنهایی اجرا نمیشود و با پارامتر کار میکند و در واقع با دادن پارامتر و فایل اسمبلی ، عمل کرک را انجام میدهد
اجرا کردن آن هم ضرری ندارد چون هیچ کاری بدون پارامتر انجام نمیدهد


پس از آن ویژوال استودیو را باز کرده و Dll را  از فولدر Bin برنامه نصب شده به ابزار ها درگ کنید تا دفعات بعد برای پروژه جدید نیز این ابزار ها موجود باشند و مجبور نباشید دوباره اضافه کنید
و بعد از آنها استفاده نمایید

هنگام استفاده در قسمت resource ها روی dll ها کلیک کرده و خاصیت CopyToLocal را True کنید تا dll ها هنگام کامپایل به فولدر Debug پروژه اضافه شوند تا برای جابجایی پروژه برای تحویل و یا اجرا در سیستم دیگر مشکلی نداشته باشید.


دقت کنید هر وقت ابزاری را خواستید نصب کنید ویژوال استودیو بسته باشد وگر نه اشکالاتی بوجود می آید که هیچ کس نمیتواند از آنها سر در بیاورد مانند دوستمون که هر ابزاری رو روی فرم میزاره توی پایین فرم نمایش میده

و اما درباره DotNetBar
من هم این ابزار رو دارم و مشکلی با تداخل ابزار ها ندارم و به هم ارتباطی ندارن
باید مشکل جای دیگه ای باشه
دوباره نصب کنید و کرک اون رو هم اجرا کنید


آموزش بعدی درباره MultiColumn ComboBox  در گرید خواهد بود 


یک سوال هم دوستان داشتند درباره گرید readonly
اگر بخواهید گرید شما حالت Readonly داشته باشد و اطلاعات توسط کاربر در گرید ثبت نگردد خاصیت allowEdit ,  AllowAddNew , AllowDelete آن را false کنید 

موفق باشید

----------


## zarrinnegar

با سلام خدمت دوستان

از اینکه مدتی فعالیت نداشتم عذر خواهی میکنم 
خیلی از دوستان از طریق پیام سوالاتشان را مطرح میکردند  که من در زمانهای کوتاهی که داشتم پاسخ دادم سعی میکنم در این چند روز پاسخ سوالات را داخل همین تاپیک با نقل قول قراردهم.

بیشتر دوستان درخواست مجدد پروژه و ابزار را داشتند که باز اعلام میکنم که همه را داخل این تاپیک پیدا خواهید کرد و من هم سعی میکنم به ازای هر 5 تا آموزش یک بار سورس را قرار دهم

آموزش جانوس ادامه داره و من درحال حاضر مشغول تحویل پروژه بزرگی هستم که شرمنده دوستان شدم
انشااله سر فرصتهای کوتاهی که پیدا کنم آموزش رو ادامه میدم


قسمت هجدهم : کومبوباکس در گرید 
Learning_Janus_18.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_18.part2.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

با سلام دوباره خدمت عزیزان

ادامه آموزشها

آموزش قسمت نوزدهم : ایجاد Selector در گرید 

Learning_Janus_19.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_19.part1.rar
Learning_Janus_19.part3.rar

----------


## zarrinnegar

قسمت بیستم : استفاده از CheckedComboBox

Learning_Janus_20.part2.rar
Learning_Janus_20.part3.rar
Learning_Janus_20.part1.rar

----------

